# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 1/10 Ed's Bait Shop



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing this past week was hit and miss for most folks with more on the miss 
side. Anglers continue to report marking a lot of perch, but the bite has bee 
quite tough. Some of the places producing perch are the south end of Black 
Tiger, the area from East Bay Campground to the Woods Rutten road, Haybale Bay, 
the Stromme Addition, Foughty's Point, Creel Bay, and in front of the Dome 
house. Anglers are fishing both the deeper water and just off the edges of the 
trees. Try using hali's, small raps, forage minnows, kastmasters, genz worms, 
and fat boys tipped with wax worms, minnow heads, small minnows, spikes, or 
perch eyes. Walleye fishing has been fair to good. The better spots have been 
the trees in the south end of Black Tiger, Haybale Bay, Stromme Addition, 
Mission Bay, Rocky Point, in front of the Dome house and most areas in the 
Flats. Try using buckshot rattlespoons, sonars, raps, nils masters, and chubby 
darters. Pike fishing remains quite good with the better spots being the north 
ends of Six Mile and Creel Bays, Wolfords Bay, Bud Bay, and most anywhere in 
the Flats. Smelt, herring, or dark house spearing have all been working well. 
Ice conditions are from 8 - 18 inches. Anglers are driving on the shallower 
bays, but if you want to move around or fish the deeper water we still 
recommend atv's or snowmobiles. Don't forget our Monthly Jumbo Perch and Hawg 
Walleye contest. The winner of the largest fish each month receives a $30.00 
gift certificate. Good Luck & Good
Fishing.


----------

